# Linux FreeBSD compatibility on the driver level



## fnucc (Jan 2, 2012)

I read about Linux and FreeBSD compatibility but I'd like to hear from someone that actually tried to deploy a Linux driver under FreeBSD. Are there some general advices or we are talking about case-based situation, some software may work and some may not?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 2, 2012)

Linux compatibility is for applications.  Linux drivers do not work on FreeBSD.


----------



## fnucc (Jan 2, 2012)

Short and clear.  Thank you.


----------

